# Süßwasserangeln in Rogaland



## Kunze (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Es gibt hier die Möglichkeit sich über Gewässer in Rogaland zu informieren.

Links kann der interessante Bereich eingezoomt werden und 

nach klicken auf den rot schraffierten Bereich, wird der 

Ansprechpartner für Karten und weitere Infos mit Name/ 

Verkaufsstelle der Karten, sowie Tel. Nummer angezeigt.

Vielleicht hilft das dem einen oder anderen für seine 

Ausfalltagplanung. #h


----------



## Der Troll (26. Januar 2004)

Schicke Sache Bernd.

Der Troll


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo Bernd, toller Thread!
Sag mal, wo hast du deine Finger nicht drin?


----------

